# German commands.



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

What are the german words for;

Sit-

Lay down-

Come-

Stay-

Paw-

Leave it-

Even though I'm 25% german, my aunt's husband is 100%, and my ex-fiance was fluent, I don't know any german. This would really help out. I would like Bella to know german commands. I was even thinking of getting Rosetta Stone so I could learn German.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's one useful site:

http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Sitz
Platz
Hier
Blieb
IDK
Lass es


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

What about QUIET as in stop that infernal barking at the neighbors kid's skateboard?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Good one Jenn, I need to learn something to shut Athena up when the neighbors dogs get going on about another dog or something in the woods.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I usually say enough and most of the time Morgan settles down. Hate hearing shuddup, it's so rude. Luther had the mistaken impression it meant bark louder and harder. He taught Morgan this and she's passed it on to Otto.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Lexi has been the teacher on that one too.She barks at everything,you can knock on an area that she is looking at and she'll still bark her head off.Older siblings are such a bad influence.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahaha, I actually don't have that problem with Bella...*YET*







She really only barks if someone knocks on the door, rings the bell, or if I tell her too. If she sees someone she isn't sure about she'll let out one bark, but that's it!! Quiet is a good idea, though. When she gets older, it might change. 

Thanks for the translations, and that website is great. I told her the one for sit, and it's so similar, she sat! And the one for 'leave it' as well. Awesome!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

What about "Good girl"???? Anyone know that one? I say that a lot, aha.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

So ist brav is GOOD.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Sit- sitz

Lay down- platz

Come-komm

Stay-bleib

Paw-pfote, the p is silent

Leave it-lass es


OH! Forgot to tell you that shut up or be quiet is Halt die Klappe!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

gutes Mädchen means good girl

around here we use gutes wiebchen (good bitch)


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

For 

Come: Hier (He-ar!)
Gooddog: Bravahund (Brava Hoond)


----------



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

Is 6 months old too late to train a pup German?


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

6 months is not too late to train a pup in German. If you mean that you already started training in English you can still teach German. I think you can even teach bilingual! I use some German, some English for example I use come for casual come and use Hier for Schutzhund come. The concept of language is foreign to dogs. I think they only know commands and the correct response.

Glenn


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I definitely don't think 6 mo. is too old! I think dogs are always capable of learning something new.

The good thing about Bella's training is it's moreso the hand signals that I give her, than the actual word. So, I'm just switching to German words. I've memorized them very easily, actually! 

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

Anyone know the German command for 'Shake' as in give paw, or 'Speak' as in I want him to bark on command?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

http://german.about.com/library/blhkommando.htm

We tell Grimm, "Spreche" for "speak." 
"Gib Fuß!" is for "shake."

Grimm understands both English and German commands and will be 7 months old next week.


----------



## Lem (May 30, 2009)

Thats how I want to get Keanu taught. German and English. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Most of the people I know use giblaut for the speak command.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yep to Fred.


----------



## chewbarka (Jul 1, 2009)

Watch using Hup command for up (in Shutzhund going up the A frame), if your also or only doing SV confromation shows Hup is the command for the dog in show rings to walk (gait) in front of you. We learned this one the hard way..... but I totally agree that dogs especially a gsd can be multi lingual and do awesome. We've seen this in our 4 AKC and our 2 SV registered dogs we have/had.


----------

